# Who wants to see Bolt?! He's a white GSD!!



## sprzybyl

lol- i've been looking forward to this movie for a long time. The star of the movie is a white German Shepherd!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDWPsoKQoOs


----------



## Nikkoli110

I do I do!!! I'm actually going to take my 4 year old niece to go see it (not just for her, for me!) It looks cute! I just have to wait until she sees High School Musical 3 first, so that she can't beg me to see that!


----------



## SunCzarina

I just saw the trailer last night and said Yeah, I'm taking the kids to THAT! Looks like a fun thanksgiving weekend movie. Wonder if it's playing at the IMax...


----------



## sprzybyl

I read some reviews of people who got to see it in 3D. Sounds amazing. i'll take my 10 year old niece with me... maybe, or just drag my husband, lol


----------



## emjworks05

It looks like a cute movie, i want to take my little girl to go see it.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: sprzybylThe star of the movie is a white German Shepherd!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDWPsoKQoOs


hmmm... looks like a mix to me. however, he's got excellent pigment and a nice large masculine head. i believe the black markings on his side is a fault, but what do i know


----------



## sprzybyl

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderhmmm... looks like a mix to me. however, he's got excellent pigment and a nice large masculine head. i believe the black markings on his side is a fault, but what do i know


----------



## KCandMace

I can't watch 3d movies.. 
But for sure when it comes out on DVD the kid will get it!


----------



## Yvette

Yup, same here. My girls don't want to see it but I do!
I like kids movies!


----------



## Nikkoli110

> Originally Posted By: YvetteYup, same here. My girls don't want to see it but I do!
> I like kids movies!


Me too! No sex, violence, or drugs! (Not that theres anything wrong with those things, but sometimes I need a break!) I'm kind of embarrased to say, but I find myself flipping through the channels and ending up on Disney or Nickelodeon. Things are just so much easier as a kid!


----------



## DancingCavy

I'm an animator. . .so that's my excuse for going to animated movies. But I'd go anyway.









I plan on going this weekend or early next week. Give myself a break from all the moving crap I have to go through and a chance to enjoy myself before starting my new job.


----------



## dogsnkiddos

I took my 6 year old to see this movie this morning at 11. It is the first movie he ever liked! One of our shepherds is a white but nothing like Bolt. It was quite cute. Ultimately there were two whites (bolt and his replacement) and a balck and tan (you see him on the roadside playing with his human and a stick when they are going across country)


----------



## The Stig

I absolutely cannot STAND movie theaters. I am terrified of being in one, BUT ... I will DEAL with this idiocy to watch BOLT!!! 

Can't say NO to a GSD as the MAIN STAR!


----------



## max515

I just really hope there isn't another great demand for the new "Disney dog" like there was for dalmations. Not the GSD pleeease.


----------



## sprzybyl

raymond- i had the same thought in the back of my mind. is it blatant that he is a GSD in the movie? (i'm seeing it on sunday).


----------



## doxsee

I saw the movie. It was really cute. I'll probably buy it.









I wouldn't say that it's completely evident that he is a German Shepherd. I don't remember them ever specifically mentioning that he was. Plus, the average Joe probably won't make the connection because he's not black and tan. Although white is more well known to most people, you would have no idea how many people tell me Jayda isn't a GSD.


----------



## kelso

I watched the trailer...I actually do not think I would have thought it was a GSD if I watched it without reading here first







Is it really supposed to be?

Looks like a fun movie


----------



## Mnemosyne

> Originally Posted By: kelsoI watched the trailer...I actually do not think I would have thought it was a GSD if I watched it without reading here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really supposed to be?


Yep. I saw the trailer back during the opening of Wall-E, and pretty much squealed with glee when I saw it, because I was sure that he was a white Shepherd. My husband didn't think he was, so I went home and googled, and found "making of" kind of stuff that talked about what breed he was. He is indeed supposed to be a white Shepherd. 

While I'm excited about the movie, I'm really not looking forward to the possibility of increased attention from children (I'm not a big fan of children), or the BYBs pumping out white GSDs to turn a quick buck.


----------



## sprzybyl

i didn't get to see it on sunday so now its on my Friday to do








ahhh i can't wait, lol i saw the trailer at WALL-E too (also a cute movie!!) and have been excited for it ever since. 

Maybe GSDs will get a good rap from it. After all, i think they are loyal and dedicated! but maybe i'm a little biased


----------



## Baby Byron

Just saw it today (they had a non 3D show...sorry, have terrible motion sickness and 3D, simulators and such... not good for Ana). Cute, cute, cute. Yep Bolt's a white GSD all right. He even stacks for his Big Bark!!!! I love the close up on his stacking!!!! Go Shepherds!! I was just telling hubbie that I hope people don't go nuts getting WGSD puppies as Chritmas gifts!
Ana


----------



## doggonefool

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: sprzybylThe star of the movie is a white German Shepherd!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDWPsoKQoOs
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm... looks like a mix to me. however, he's got excellent pigment and a nice large masculine head. i believe the black markings on his side is a fault, but what do i know
Click to expand...











What do you think? Bolt lookalike? He's an Alaskan Huskie, but I know there's GSD in there somewhere!







I saw the trailers and thought someone copied my Loki!


----------



## DancingCavy

Saw it today. It was alright. Nothing spectacular. Typical Disney stuff as of late. Nice animation, easy-to-predict plot. But I still enjoyed it.


----------



## sprzybyl

WOW! i would definitely say a bolt look-alike! lol! (missing the lightening on his side, though!)


----------



## doggonefool

> Originally Posted By: sprzybyl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! i would definitely say a bolt look-alike! lol! (missing the lightening on his side, though!)


Wait, I'll go paint that on him...I could make a mint walking him with the kiddies


----------



## JJ&TT

Went and seen it last night. The non-3D never liked the glasses.
Good movie. Bolt has attitude just like a GSD. You got to watch out for the big bark.

Movie will warm your heart, feel good afterward.


----------



## Mnemosyne

> Originally Posted By: Bob
> Movie will warm your heart, feel good afterward.


Except for all those sad parts that made me cry.


----------



## rjvamp

Looks like an awesomely cute movie!!!!

Here is an early picture of my White GSD/Malamute mix (1995 - 2005). We were in Vallejo, CA - I was at Travis AFB.


----------



## sprzybyl

> Originally Posted By: Mnemosyne
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Bob
> Movie will warm your heart, feel good afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for all those sad parts that made me cry.
Click to expand...

OMG! I FINALLY got to see it on thursday with a girlfriend of mine and we were the only ones in the theater! (we went to a super early show RIGHT after work). She was making fun of me for crying... lol

I LOVED it =D It made me want to drive really fast to get home to spend time with Riles. (lol)


----------



## GranvilleGSD

I just saw it last night. It was very cute! I was a bit worried about the 3-D though, I've never been a fan of watching things in 3-D I usually get a headache, but not with this one. Kudos to Disney for opening the movie with a window that said "animal shelter" and for making a neat 3-D experience.


----------



## Caitlin

Saw it in 3D and loved it, and yes I'll admit I did cry at certain parts, mostly to the reference to people abandoning pets. The movie was so cute!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

It's an amazing movie! He is a rescue dog in the movie and they clearly and bluntly made an example of people who dump their pets.

Bolt and Hotel For Dogs are great movies who will get people thinking about supporting shelters and rescues and about responsible ownership. Finally it's about time!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

When my husky was a pup she could have passed for Bolt..if her eyes weren't blue!


----------



## sprzybyl

well i wish they didn't get him from a puppy store in the first place. but that's neither here nor there =P


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

It looks set up like a store but says Animal Shelter if I remember correctly. I am pretty sure of it.


----------



## sprzybyl

oh cool. I didn't notice! I think I was overcome by how cute they made him, lol


----------

